# Your boy's age when he lifted his leg to pee!



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

My very own Molson became a real man this morning at the ripe young age of 5 months - he lifted his leg to pee!! 

Just curious how old your boy was when he started doing this, or if they always preferred the squatting position instead.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Tally just started lifting his this month- he's two. Finn did it at about one.


----------



## slip_kid (May 12, 2009)

There is an earlier thread on this topic and it's hysterical.

worth searching for.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Bama was around 4-5 months. I was so proud and thought he was such a smart boy. 
I will try to find that thread to make everyone laugh.

Here is a couple of threads about it.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=55016&highlight=lifting

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=52937&highlight=lifting


----------



## KAW (Jun 11, 2009)

Monty lifts his leg but gets lazy before he is done, puts his leg down and pees all over himself. Hopefully he will get more skilled at this as time goes by. Hate yellow fur!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

around 15 months - and he did it like a pro. Still squats sometimes


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

My bridge kid Tucker never did it and Tanner who will be 9 in Sept. still doesn't do it and I can honestly say that I like it that they don't. Cooper our little guy at home is 5months old and so far no sign so we will see.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Noah over a year - never
Scout 12wks - lifted it this weekend. ( i think it was a mistake)


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Sigh....Tuf Dog is almost 4 and will tip over if he raises his leg to P. Sorry...no help here.

However he doesnt like to sqat.


----------



## goldengirl09 (Jul 23, 2009)

Harvey has already done it a few times and he's only 4 months. I think maybe he saw another dog do it while we were out walking or something? He doesn't normally do it now though.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I was just thinking of this thread yesterday so I laughed when I saw it pop up again! 

Since that post, he had only done it once or twice more until the past few mornings when I took Molson out for his first pee of the day, he has been doing this weird little hop/squat thing and ends up traveling 10 or 15 feet while he continues to pee.... 

So yesterday morning I'm out picking raspberries from the garden when I see Molson stumble up beside me, slightly take his rear left paw off the ground and stick it straight out, but only about 3 inches off the ground. He loses his balance and takes another step, squatting but lifts the front left leg up, realizes that's not right, stumbles, squats, goes for the lifting of the rear right leg - Bingo! It works, but only for a second before stumbling and trying the left side again. 

Now that know what he's trying to do makes the process even funnier to watch! I'll try and capture it on video sometime. lol!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Jasper is 4 and does a half lift about 50% of the time. The other 50% he goes into his superman pose. Danny only lifts his leg up at the lake when he is apparently marking over whatever is peeing up there. The rest of the time he squats. He is almost 3.


----------



## andkristylee (Dec 28, 2008)

Cooper is 10 months and it's a 50/50 chance with him...sometimes he gets over excited and lifts his leg too fast and falls over....sometimes i think he gets confused and lifts his front paws instead....he's getting there....i think...lol


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

3 males, no leg lifters :gotme: (On a very rare occasion one will. They range from 1 year to 7.5 years)


----------

